# % anzeige wie weit emerge beim bauen mit einem paket ist ?

## pieter_parker

gibt es die moeglichkeit zusehen wieviel % eines paketes schon gebaut sind ?

auf langsamen maschienen grosse dinge bauen dauert und dauert und dauert

es waere gut zuwissen wieviel % schon fertig sind von dem paket oder vielleicht sogar zusehen wieviel minuten es noch in etwa dauern koennte bis er fertig ist mit dem paket

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> es waere gut zuwissen wieviel % schon fertig sind von dem paket oder vielleicht sogar zusehen wieviel minuten es noch in etwa dauern koennte bis er fertig ist mit dem paket

 

Mit genlop kannst du dir auch die Zeit ausgeben lassen wie lange es noch dauern wird. Dabei nimmt genlop die Zeit vom letzten gebauten Paket als Referenz.

man genlop

Grüße

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die schnelle antwort

hab ein emerge kde laufen, er baut seit ein paar stunden

kann ich ein weiteres emerge genlop anwerfen oder sind 2 emerge gleichzeitig nicht gut ?

----------

## Anarcho

Du kannst mehrere parallele emerges laufen lassen.

Es klingt aber so als wenn du neu installiert. Und da wird dir genlop nicht viel nützen da es Referenzwerte braucht welche bei dir eben nicht vorhanden sind. Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zu warten...

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Du kannst mehrere parallele emerges laufen lassen.
> 
> Es klingt aber so als wenn du neu installiert. Und da wird dir genlop nicht viel nützen da es Referenzwerte braucht welche bei dir eben nicht vorhanden sind. Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zu warten...

 

nicht ganz imho hat genlop die möglichkeit mit werten im netz zu vergleichen

geht mit: 

```
  -q   query gentoo.linuxhowtos.org database if no local emerge was found 
```

wie aussagekräftig das ganze is kann ich aber nicht abschätzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Du kannst mehrere parallele emerges laufen lassen.
> 
> Es klingt aber so als wenn du neu installiert. Und da wird dir genlop nicht viel nützen da es Referenzwerte braucht welche bei dir eben nicht vorhanden sind. Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zu warten... 
> 
> nicht ganz imho hat genlop die möglichkeit mit werten im netz zu vergleichen
> ...

 

Das klappt bei mir z.B. gar nicht. Da sagt er dann immer "any time now". Aber es kann ja sein, dass eure PC da besser in der Datenbank sind.

Tobi

----------

## Polynomial-C

genlop benutzt /var/log/emerge.log (kann mit dem -f Schalter geändert werden), um dort nach Referenzzeiten älterer Installationen besagter Pakete zu schauen. Wenn man also ein Paket zum wirklich allerersten Mal auf einer Gentooinstallation installiert oder die Logdatei öfter mal löscht/verkleinert, dann kann auch genlop keine Zeiten ermitteln.

----------

## l3u

Ich sag mal „Diese Frage ist so alt wie Gentoo selbst und konnte bis cmake nicht beantwortet werden“. Und wenn das Paket kein cmake benutzt:

```
dd if=/dev/kristallkugel of=/dev/stdout bs=1024 count=1
```

----------

## Anarcho

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich sag mal „Diese Frage ist so alt wie Gentoo selbst und konnte bis cmake nicht beantwortet werden“. Und wenn das Paket kein cmake benutzt:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/kristallkugel of=/dev/stdout bs=1024 count=1
> ```
> ...

 

cmake ist dabei aber auch alles andere als genau, denn cmake zeigt nur den aktuellen Arbeitsschritt an, nicht aber wie lange dieser dauert. So können 10% durchaus länger dauern als die restlichen 90%. Dazu kommt das ich auch schon cmake ausgaben mit weit über 100% gesehen habe...

Nichtsdestotrotz ist cmake eine wirklich nette Sache und ich verwende es auch für meine C/C++ Projekte.

----------

## tost

Bei wem funktioniert denn diese Internetabfrage ? Ich habe gerade leider nichts zu bauen  :Wink: 

Grüße

----------

